# 7 elk points, thoughts on units



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Guys, I would like to hopefully draw a nice unit this year and use these points. I would like to start getting LE buck points before Im too old to hunt LE buck, hah. 

I archery hunt, so my odds are a bit better luckily.


What are your thoughts on the elk units I could draw with 7 points and the herds within them?

I am not looking for a massive trophy class bull, I am not even close to that caliber of hunter yet. I just hope to get into some elk and maybe even hear some rutting action if lucky. 

Ive been self teaching myself to hunt for the last 7 years while getting these points, and well, lets just say i have not had success yet, but I have learned a ton each year. 
So yeah, my goal is a nice elk, nice terrain, chance to see a decent number of elk, maybe even hear some rutting.

I will most likely hunt the last 10 days of the archery hunt.
Maybe the opener too.

I hike in and hunt, or sometimes go in on horses and set up camp

Im not asking for specific areas, just units to discuss or research further. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

What units have you narrowed it down to first, then you might get a better response. 3/4 of Utah’s archery elk units will give you exactly what you are looking for


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The Manti unit would be a good one you could draw with 7 points. Heck, if you throw in for the Manti and draw, let me know as I will likely be hunting limited entry archery elk on the Manti this year and I will also be giving it hell the last ten days.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess I have sort of limited it down, but not by much. hah

Oquirrh-Stansbury
Paunsaugunt
West Desert, Deep Creek
La Sal, La Sal Mountains
Wasatch Mountains
Plateau, Fishlake/Thousand Lake
Central Mountains, Manti
Central Mountains, Nebo
Nine Mile, Anthro
South Slope, Diamond Mountain
North Slope, Three Corners
Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek South
Cache, South


Wasatch and Manti both worry me due to the number of tags, and therefore, the number of people out hunting. It would be nice to have a chance to see fewer people and fewer 4 wheelers buzzing around.

I am leaning towards Fishlake, but I have literally never spent time in any of these units other than the wasatch. Ive done most of my hunting on the front during extended, and on the north slope or monte cristos. 
So I dont have a lot of experience in any of these units.

Whatever unit I do draw, I wont have a ton of scouting time, but I will go out at least a few times to set cams and get the lay of the land.

Wasatch is the closest unit to me, and also the most tags, and most people. But there are advantages to hunting close to home, I could get out more and also scout more. 
But the people, hahah

I realize a few of these I might not even draw.


----------



## DeepTines (Dec 19, 2018)

I know it’s not on your list but the Dutton could be an option. I had the tag in 2014 and it was a blast.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I could give you some tips on the Oquirrh/Stansbury.
Horses would really help.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> I could give you some tips on the Oquirrh/Stansbury.
> Horses would really help.


i have access to about 5 or 6 horses. 
4 tags issued in 2018 sounds pretty nice too. 
But that is pretty much just as close to home as Wasatch.

I will have to read up on this unit a bit and see what I think.
I know from following this forum for the last 7 years you know what you are doing in the woods, so I appreciate the offer and will keep this in mind. 
Maybe you would even want to come along if you arent hunting.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you're worried about the number of other guys then look at units that are also limited entry for deer and not general... that'll also limit the number of deer hunters out there.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Although I don’t have as much experience as ridge on the oquirrh stansbury unit, I wouldn’t burn 7 points on an archery tag for that unit. There’s better options that have more elk and can likely be a better hunt, especially as far as access goes. With that said if ridge is willing to point you in the right direction, I’d definitely listen to what he has to say


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Here’s the deal, and it is not exactly breaking news, but merits saying here: lots of tags mean more elk. You say you want to get into a good amount of elk, but you’re contemplating units that don’t hold a lot of elk. (Oquirrh/Stansbury) 

I would not hesitate to hunt either the Manti or Wasatch if I were in your shoes. I’m not saying the others can’t produce what you’re looking for, but you basically described a Wasatch hunt in what you were looking for. Do you want The chance to chase large numbers of elk? You’re going to be in a place that has lots more tags. If you’re cool having limited opportunities so you won’t see many hunters, then saddle up a horse for ridge and go get after it on the O/S unit.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Here's the deal, and it is not exactly breaking news, but merits saying here: lots of tags mean more elk. You say you want to get into a good amount of elk, but you're contemplating units that don't hold a lot of elk. (Oquirrh/Stansbury)
> 
> I would not hesitate to hunt either the Manti or Wasatch if I were in your shoes. I'm not saying the others can't produce what you're looking for, but you basically described a Wasatch hunt in what you were looking for. Do you want The chance to chase large numbers of elk? You're going to be in a place that has lots more tags. If you're cool having limited opportunities so you won't see many hunters, then saddle up a horse for ridge and go get after it on the O/S unit.


yep, i have created a conundrum for myself. lol


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

With Horses available, I'd look at the Nebo. I've killed many Elk on the Unit, (spikes) and have helped others with the LE tag. It's steep and deep. Your average hunter isn't going into the Hell Hole for a spike.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vanilla is right. I was thinking wasatch the whole time I read your post. I had a great 6 point at 30 yards looking stupid on sept 2 last year. Didn’t have a bull tag so I shot one of his cows. Wasatch is probably what you are looking for.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

morvlorv said:


> yep, i have created a conundrum for myself. lol


Not really, you just have the next 6-7 weeks to decide exactly what you want and the experience you'd like to have most. Most of us would kill to be in your position.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Not really, you just have the next 6-7 weeks to decide exactly what you want and the experience you'd like to have most. Most of us would kill to be in your position.


Yeah , i hear that, its not a bad spot to be in.
I was in this spot last yesr and settled on the la sal tag and was pretty pumped about seeing a new area.
I was going to scout and maybe hunt the first few days of the season, and then go back to get after it the last 10 days.
But then 6 days before the opener, i got a call from a hospital in AZ. A doctor suggested i fly out there as my mother was in bad shapeshe passed on the day before the opener.
It was sudden, enexpected, and a huge shock and blow to me.
Utah was king enough to let me surrender my tag as i was in no state of mind to be hunting and too much to take care of and sort out.
So here i am now, same boat but i have a new outlook on life, hah.

Enough sadness for this thread though.

Do you guys that have hit the wasatch hard feel like you can get away from people?
I feel like there are 4 wheelers and side by sides everywhere on that unit.
Soooo many dirt roads and what not.

Something inside me is saying fishlake might be a fun one.

Thanks for the advice and discussion so far guys, and if anyone wants to tag along just for some fun you are more than welcome.

Im sure any of those units will end up being a blast, so thats another reason its tough to decide, lol


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Why not do La Sal again? If you drew the tag last year and had it in your pocket right up until the unfortunate circumstances occurred no doubt you did plenty of research on that unit... leverage that research that you already did last year and build on it again... just my two cents.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

derekp1999 said:


> Why not do La Sal again? If you drew the tag last year and had it in your pocket right up until the unfortunate circumstances occurred no doubt you did plenty of research on that unit... leverage that research that you already did last year and build on it again... just my two cents.


Sadly, i didnt get a ton of research in.
My plan was to figure out my hunt that first few days of the season and then try and get it done the last 10.
It was sort of an impule apply to la sal wanting to use my points so i can start the le deer process. 
Plan was to go out a few times in the summer, but it was a really busy year for the business. 
I know a bit about it from some limited research, but not enough.

Sort of why i came here.
I wanted to pick your brians and discuss various areas and with another point and a few more options, i want to make a more informed decision than i did last year.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds good, so basically starting from scratch anyway... personally I'd choose between the Book Cliffs and Manti.

The Book Cliffs are amazing but may just be far enough away to make in person scouting thru the summer difficult.

The Manti is also amazing, tons of elk and may be closer to home making some summer scouting a bit more doable.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’d hunt the Manti as well. But if you are closer to the Wasatch, and already know it to some extent, that would probably be enough to swing to the Satch. There isn’t a huge difference.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> With Horses available, I'd look at the Nebo. I've killed many Elk on the Unit, (spikes) and have helped others with the LE tag. It's steep and deep. Your average hunter isn't going into the Hell Hole for a spike.


You'd be surprised how ambitious people are getting on that unit. You can't go anywhere to get away from guys these days. I've got horses and dirtbikes and I run into guys everywhere I go. 10 years ago that was not the case


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> You'd be surprised how ambitious people are getting on that unit. You can't go anywhere to get away from guys these days. I've got horses and dirtbikes and I run into guys everywhere I go. 10 years ago that was not the case


I grew up on that Mountain, mostly on horse back. It's a shame if folks are walking into the bottom of Gentle Band! I'd never do it!


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

i think i have narrowed it down to less hunts, and in no particular order.

Central Mountains, Manti
Plateau, Fishlake/Thousand Lake
Wasatch Mountains
Oquirrh-Stansbury
La Sal, La Sal Mountains

I think it might be too difficult for me to research, visit, and hunt the other areas on my previous list.

thanks for the solid conversation and advice so far.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I grew up on that Mountain, mostly on horse back. It's a shame if folks are walking into the bottom of Gentle Band! I'd never do it!


Gentle band, holemans, beaver dam, blacks... they are all seeing hunters very regularly now


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

morvlorv said:


> Central Mountains, Manti
> Plateau, Fishlake/Thousand Lake
> Wasatch Mountains
> Oquirrh-Stansbury
> La Sal, La Sal Mountains


Great bulls and a good time to be had in any of those units... good luck narrowing it down!!!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Manti unit would be my choice.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

With effort will all these last units provide areas where i wont see and hear 4 wheelers zipping around?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nope, 4 wheelers are a fact of life anymore. That is unless you find a wilderness area.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

With your 7 points, and you want to get into elk and hear and see some rutting activity, your only option would be Manti or Wasatch. I wouldnt waste my time on the other units. Yes, they have lots of tags, but there is a reason why. Lots of elk. The units that have very few elk tags is because there is not as many elk. Fishlake and Dutton are other 2 options that I would consider. Yes, all those other units have elk, but not the density or quality or numbers. But yes, you can get into elk on all the units listed, but, it will be tougher than you might think. Unless you have good help and direction from somebody. Good luck!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Personally,
I'd be on Dutton this year.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

This is a funny thread. I can't believe it made it 3 pages.



morvlorv said:


> Something inside me is saying fishlake might be a fun one.


Quit listening to all of us idiots. You've already made a very good decision. Now stick with it.

Fish Lake has plenty of elk, and good elk too! Lot's of area. Lot's of good country to explore. It isn't a hard unit to hunt -- jump in the truck and go get after it!

There are plenty of areas on that unit that you can get away from ATVs with a short hike (<1 mile).

No brainer. It's a decision you already know you should make.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

PBH said:


> This is a funny thread. I can't believe it made it 3 pages.


I think it is because all of us are living vicariously through him. It's not so much everyone telling him what he should do, it's all of us saying what WE would do.8)

Me? I think I'd look at Diamond Mountain or Manti. Like PBH said though, if you're feeling like Fishlake, go for Fishlake.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

PBH said:


> This is a funny thread. I can't believe it made it 3 pages.


Don't deny morvlorv the opportunity to hear my (our) expert opinions...


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Manti during the Archery is crazy with side by sides and four wheelers just riding not even hunting. Then add the hunters riding the roads it's become pretty popular to do this.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Didnt mean to make a funny post, haha.

Thanks for all the opinions and input though guys, its nice to hear peoples thoughts on areas they see which differ from mine, and experiences they have which differ from mine.
Its been a good conversation and i appreciate it.
Not to mention, ridges offer makes it a contending area to consider for sure.

Thanks again guys


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

morvlorv said:


> Didnt mean to make a funny post, haha.
> 
> Thanks for all the opinions and input though guys, its nice to hear peoples thoughts on areas they see which differ from mine, and experiences they have which differ from mine.
> Its been a good conversation and i appreciate it.
> ...


Just remember that if you hunt the O/S, you probably won't see as many elk as other units but you shouldn't be in competition with other hunters like other units and there is still a good chance at chasing a few 300-340" bulls but probably not anything bigger.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

morvlorv said:


> Do you guys that have hit the wasatch hard feel like you can get away from people?
> I feel like there are 4 wheelers and side by sides everywhere on that unit.
> Soooo many dirt roads and what not.


I always find places to get away from people, but also hunt areas where lots of people camped and parked nearby. Elk will hold there if nobody has bothered to walk it out.

Walked up on a mature bull still in his bed just uphill from several camps opening day of ML deer this year (he bugled at me, before standing up).

Many places don't look so good from the roads and parking areas. We assume too many people have already been there. Not always true. Only years of checking these areas out has proven them to be good areas.

Eventually, other people find your honey holes, that's why you keep looking for new ones.

There is lots of access, so there will be lots of folks riding around or even camped where you want to start hunting...

On the Wasatch (I spend more time East of Heber instead of West (though division tells us more elk are West))... usually find fair amount of good bulls (esp. with cow tag in my pocket)...

Lots of country to explore and hunt... Always try new place I've never been every year. Harvested cow elk (Nov ML tag) this year in a place I have driven past 100 times...

PS, some of the smaller CWMUs could be a good bet too...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with fishlake. 
Manti would be also good.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, in case anyone was wondering, i ended up putting in for fishlake first and manti second.

Thanks for the help and advice here guys, and ridge, thanks a ton for your offer it almost had me applying for out that way. 

Thanks again guys and best of luck with your draws


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

You should for sure draw an archery tag on fish lake with 7 points. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep, that permit will be in the mail!
How well do you know the Fishlake unit?


----------

